# If you could get another chi



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

What would you want in it?
If I got another, I would look for a black and tan SC male to name Romeo.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I would want merle blue or chocolate


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh gosh......that is a tough one. I have every color I wanted. Hmmmmm......maybe a solid chocolate.

Lori


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

another girl, lavender, blue or merle, and her name would be heidi or trudy


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I love them all, but since Zoey is all white I would want an all black one.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

A chocolate merle female smoothcoat would be nice.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd really love an all black LC. Or maybe a tan and white LC. Well.....but a merle would be pretty awesome too. Ummm.........the chocolate ones I've seen are really pretty.

..................oh heck! I'd take whatever presented itself, as long as it was a chi


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Ivy's mom said:


> Oh gosh......that is a tough one. I have every color I wanted. Hmmmmm......maybe a solid chocolate.
> 
> Lori


Ditto on that! I want a chocolate sooooo bad lol.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

ElectricBlueWings said:


> What would you want in it?
> If I got another, I would look for a black and tan SC male to name Romeo.












Well this to me is as close to perfection as you can get . I'm not picky with colours, but since we're saying "if you could...".


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Im currently drooling over one on Pets4homes!!
Pure white long coat boy with bright blue eyes and a pink nose!
Gorgeous!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ory&C said:


> Well this to me is as close to perfection as you can get . I'm not picky with colours, but since we're saying "if you could...".


Yes like this one but LC, gorgeous markings


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

I would like a Chocolate, Short Muzzle, 4-5lb Long Coat Female.
Yes I am picky! lol 
She is what I am breeding for. I really want a chocolate female to show but big enough to breed.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

A female chocolate tri LC. Something similar to this but with a white "blaze" since we're dreaming & all.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

I would want a Female either a black and tan or an all white one


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

I wouldn't mind which colour to be honest, but it would have to be a male smooth coat. Chocolate is a lovely colour, but I love black and tan (my favourite colour for chi's.) Hubby preferred the chocolate colour (there were 2 black & tan's and a chocolate one when we went to choose a chi), but Archie's personality won him over.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Photos?? Okay!!
This one does it for me!!! 
Ahhhhh Dream Chi=chocolate merle girl!!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

I got a photo of one I mentiond
something like..
but maybe not so white

















Luca Pono Deago (Champions Sired & Damed) Luca lives with Mr K and Ms K and Ms S Walker at Chi-Mountain


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh Rhonda the little girl you posted is a doll! x


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Chocolate SC Female


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

A blue merle SC female


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I would love a white or cream girl, dont even mind if she was lc or sc


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

A longcoat - purple, green, yellow any colour! All I require is good breeding, good nature and good health!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

MChis said:


> A female chocolate tri LC. Something similar to this but with a white "blaze" since we're dreaming & all.


Wow, she's pretty. Something like her would be high on my list of dream chis. I still really want a lc choc/white, first and foremost though.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Small But Mighty said:


> I got a photo of one I mentiond
> something like..
> but maybe not so white
> 
> ...


Very beautiful. Lovely coloring.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> A longcoat - purple, green, yellow any colour! All I require is good breeding, good nature and good health!!


Oh, yeah, as long as we're picking the perfect chi. I want one like our adventursome Chloe with a love of being dressed up!!!! lol


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

This is what I would want. (Yes, I changed. )








Awwww Cute?


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

That is definitely a cute Merle!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

ElectricBlueWings said:


> This is what I would want. (Yes, I changed. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutly adorable. I want him too! LOL


----------



## Amanda-ann (Nov 1, 2009)

Pure white or cream


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

I would go for long or short coat all white girl think they are so pretty


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

either a lc sable or a white/xtreme lite silver w blue merling n blue eyes(if it wouldnt cause hearing/site problems)


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Either a SC black and tan (looking like a miniature Rottweiler  )
or a LC black, tan and white

I feel special having a LC chocolate. Seems like a lot of folks want a chocolate.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow! Where are all these 2 year old posts coming from???

I'd get a black and tan or tricolor.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Wow! Where are all these 2 year old posts coming from???
> 
> I'd get a black and tan or tricolor.


I didn't even notice how old it was!


----------



## lilly+rosey (Apr 6, 2011)

I would want a SC cream or white, and since I go for flower names, I would name her Lavender also, she would be a full Chihuahua unlike my two


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I want a blue and white lc male, and I want to name him Loki


----------



## seagl07 (Aug 3, 2011)

I want a long hair white and tan female


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't want anymore, but my choice if I did would be one of each color.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh this is an old post ! Isn't it from the twins that used to be on here.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

2 are enough for me but if a little blue girl showed up at my doorstep...... kidding.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

yea, really a tough question. I have everything i want right now, I'd probably go for a sc sable.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi id love a little white sc just like zoey shes a doll


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I am so happy with what i have, but i do see a Light coloured LC girl in my future or a choc and white. lol x
Not for a long time though. hehe!!!


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

I would like a long haired cream/fawn girl just so I have a long hair aswell as my short haired and I would like a dark brown/black litte short coat boy but I am happy with what I have-For now


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I would love a brindle LC or a chocolate merle LC.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I would want a LC, no specific color, but I would want it to be a young pup - just ready to leave its mother. (Gracie was 5 months when we got her, and I feel like I missed out on alot of fun...)


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

hmm, I guess that strong playful nature I associate with Calista. She likes to play rough so another Chi would have to be able to put up with her. lol!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

If you asked me now it would be a small (4Ibs) LH solid choclate girl.....with green eyes!!!


what a shame there isnt a breeder in my home town who specializes in choccy Chi's.. Oh, wait! there is!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hmm i am very satisfied right now but if i had to chose i'd say and blue and white LC male


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

This is such a hard question! I think I would LOVE a white SC, but I do like the reddish color, or blue, or even a merle!!! I cannot decide! Too hard!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

pure white pink nose with blue eyes


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

SC for sure. Either a blue/blue & tan, or a white/cream with or without spots. Between 4 and 6 pounds. I think I'd prefer a male, but not picky on that.

*sigh* maybe one day.


----------



## kfrisbee (Dec 8, 2009)

I think the short hair is a must, chocolate brown would be cool and under 5 lbs is a must too.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm a long coat girl I would love a ckc registered chocolate girl (I think I'm hooked on girls)


----------



## becca (Jul 28, 2011)

i would want a lc female tri colored chocolate or chocolate merle


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

mine would be a LC White/cream female, with great health and blood lines


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Healthy and Loving everyone..


----------



## PocoAngelo (Aug 9, 2011)

I have two dreams..... 

In one of my dreams I want A Fawn LC Male, very breed standard and with healthy sound bloodlines. He can be close to my Teddy in looks (but he cant show or breed - so I want another 
As an Ex.
Angelino (Multi CH, WW BEL AMI CHIS ANGELINO)









Then also a SC fawn male with same wishes as above. I love the type of this chap:
Chico (EDENAS KIDS CHEVALIER DE JEANETTE)









In my 2nd dream - they are both female 

But this is the type I like *blush*


----------

